# The Bastion of Faith Campaign



## EricNoah (Jan 20, 2002)

I won't be doing weekly updates or whathave you here on the forum, but for your amusement you can find the adventure log  for my current campaign, which blends Bruce Cordell's _Bastion of Faith_ setting with the Forgotten Realms region known as the Dragon Coast.  

We just played today and our heroes helped protect three businesses from a retaliatory strike from a cell of the Night Masks, who run a protection racket.  It was a bit of a "tour de force" DMing three simultaneous battles and it was a lot of fun. 

We started this campaign somewhere around a year and a half ago, just a smidge before 3E came out.  The characters just recently achieved 6th level, which only shows how infrequently we play and how short our sessions usually are.  They're very close to wrapping up the current story arc, which involves a scheme to develop magic-resistant poisons.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 21, 2002)

Eric,

Just wanted to let you know that I enjoyed reading your adventure logs some while ago; the "bastion faith" setting seemed to work nicely and I wish that I'd read your introductions to Sunless Citadel before I'd run it myself 

I'll go and have a look at your web site to check the other logs.

Cheers


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks, man!   If nothing else the logs are a good way for me to enjoy my D&D campaigns long after they're over.


----------



## Rune (Feb 1, 2002)

*Bump to say...*

I sure am glad you have time to play again!


----------



## Ghoti (Sep 10, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I won't be doing weekly updates or whathave you here on the forum, but for your amusement you can find the adventure log  for my current campaign, which blends Bruce Cordell's _Bastion of Faith_ setting with the Forgotten Realms region known as the Dragon Coast.
> 
> We just played today and our heroes helped protect three businesses from a retaliatory strike from a cell of the Night Masks, who run a protection racket.  It was a bit of a "tour de force" DMing three simultaneous battles and it was a lot of fun.
> 
> We started this campaign somewhere around a year and a half ago, just a smidge before 3E came out.  The characters just recently achieved 6th level, which only shows how infrequently we play and how short our sessions usually are.  They're very close to wrapping up the current story arc, which involves a scheme to develop magic-resistant poisons.




The link no longer works.  Is there any chance of my getting a copy of this so that I can use it for my campaign?


----------

